# Schwinn Cruiser or StingRay?



## marius.suiram (Sep 19, 2017)

I got this one in a group of bikes I bought.
It says Cruiser on the chain guard, but cannot find nothing like it in the catalog.
The tires are Schwinn StingRay, but no banana seat or bars.
The s.n. on the badge is 2571


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 19, 2017)

It's an 81.  Here is a pic of mine.  Seats on mine and yours not original. Your handlebars were replaced.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 19, 2017)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> It's an 81.  Here is a pic of mine.  Seats on mine and yours not original. Your handlebars were replaced.
> 
> View attachment 678857




Thanks for info.
So it was a 20" Cruiser. It doesn't apear in the catalog.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> Thanks for info.
> So it was a 20" Cruiser. It doesn't apear in the catalog.



The catalog is somewhat incomplete and only shows the 26" version and does not specify any of the frame sizes. Same with the middleweights that were available for 1981. Even the price sheet makes no mention of frame sizes.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 30, 2018)

The 20" Cruisers were not in the catalogs until 1982.

https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1982.html#cruiser


----------



## Cristian sanchez (Nov 20, 2019)

Intrested in selling your black Schwinn cruiser ?


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 21, 2019)

Sold it long time ago


----------

